# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ik word niet zwanger

## Joanna003

Hey meiden!

Ik ben al een tijd bezig met zwanger worden, ik slik de pil niet.
En ik heb sex zonder condoom met mijn vriend.
Maar steeds word ik maar niet zwanger, weet iemand misschien waar het aan kan liggen?

Alvast bedankt. 

xxx Joanna

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi, 

ik las bij een andere post dat je net 3 weken geleden ontmaagd bent, 
en dat je pas 17 bent... weet je dan wel zeker dat je zo graag zwanger wilt worden?
ik wordt binnenkort zelf 16 en ik moet er echt niet aan denken, dat is natuurlijk wel mijn mening, dat is bij iedereen verschillend, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat je niet binnen 3 weken voor de eerste seks te hebben gehad nu al zwanger zou zijn...
het kan natuurlijk aan mij liggen hoor, maar t is een beetje een vreemd verhaal,
mocht je het echt graag willen kun je zelf uitrekenen wanneer je eisprong is en op die dagen seks hebben dan nog is er geen zekerheid dat je dan meteen zwanger zou zijn hoor..

groetjes..

----------


## Joanna003

> hooi, 
> 
> ik las bij een andere post dat je net 3 weken geleden ontmaagd bent, 
> en dat je pas 17 bent... weet je dan wel zeker dat je zo graag zwanger wilt worden?
> ik wordt binnenkort zelf 16 en ik moet er echt niet aan denken, dat is natuurlijk wel mijn mening, dat is bij iedereen verschillend, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat je niet binnen 3 weken voor de eerste seks te hebben gehad nu al zwanger zou zijn...
> het kan natuurlijk aan mij liggen hoor, maar t is een beetje een vreemd verhaal,
> mocht je het echt graag willen kun je zelf uitrekenen wanneer je eisprong is en op die dagen seks hebben dan nog is er geen zekerheid dat je dan meteen zwanger zou zijn hoor..
> 
> groetjes..



Dus op de dag dat die eiersprong is ken ik dus wel zwanger worden?
Ja het is jong, maar ieder zijn eigen keuze toch.

groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb je vorige post niet gelezen gehad, maar als het klopt dat je pas sinds drie weken sex hebt (met je vriend) en je bent ook pas 17, dan zou ik je zekers niet aanmoedigen om een kind te krijgen. Sorry. Je schreef hierboven dat ieder zijn eigen keuze heeft, en daar heb je gelijk in, maar ik vraag me af of je weet wat een verantwoording een kind met zich mee brengt. Het is niet altijd maar leuk, maar er komen ook lastige dingen op je bij kijken. Het is niet alleen maar de lust, maar ook de lasten, vergeet dat alsjeblieft niet. 
Dat je nu nog niet zwanger bent is ook wel logisch hè? Je hebt pas sinds drie weken seks, en zo snel gaat het echt niet bij iedereen hoor. Ik zal je wat tips geven, maar ik doe het niet van harte. Ik ga je niet aanmoedigen om zwanger te worden. Maar goed, dat is iets waar ik me niet mee kan, en mag bemoeien.

Wanneer je de zwangerschapskans wilt verhogen, is het handig om te vrijen met beleid. De eerste week van de cyclus, waarin je menstrueert, vrij je weinig. De kans op een zwangerschap is dan laag. 

De tweede week van de cyclus vrij je om de dag. Dat houd je vol totdat je zeker weet dat de eisprong achter de rug is. Bij een regelmatige cyclus van vier weken zul je een dag of tien om de dag vrijen. 

Met dit schema ligt er rond de eisprong altijd een voorraadje vers, krachtig sperma klaar, ook als de eisprong onverwacht vroeg plaatsvindt. Je loopt niet het risico dat je een maand mist doordat je te laat in de cyclus begint met vrijen. 

Je kunt de zwangerschapskans verhogen door vlak voor de verwachte eisprong de frequentie nog wat op te voeren en dagelijks te vrijen. Vlak voor en op de dag van de eisprong ben je het meest vruchtbaar. Je kunt deze vruchtbaarste dagen bepalen met de vruchtbaarheidsmeter op de volgende bladzijde, of met een ovulatietest, die te koop is bij de apotheek of drogist. Je kunt ze wellicht ook herkennen aan het baarmoederhalsslijm, dat die dagen dun en overvloedig is. 

Tot twee dagen nadat het slijm is verdwenen of de ovulatietest weer negatief is, heb je de eisprong achter de rug. Vrijen is dan niet meer effectief om zwanger te worden. De eicel is maar 12 tot 24 uur vruchtbaar. 

Als je onregelmatig ongesteld bent, voldoet de hier beschreven methode niet. Je kunt dan het beste drie keer per week vrijen. Bedenk daarbij dat je bij een lange cyclus minder eisprongen hebt in een jaar, dus minder kansen. Het kan daardoor langer duren om zwanger te raken dan bij een vrouw met een korte cyclus. 

Nou, ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt. Maar weet waar je aan begint.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

idd het is wel je eigen keuze om zwanger te willen worden, maar weten je ouders enzo ervan? en zijn hun het met je keuze eens,
bij mij zou mijn moeder me bijv aan de eerst volgende boom hangen als ik zwanger zou zijn, en ze heeft zelfs al een x gezegt dat als ik het in mn hoofd haal om zwanger te worden ze me gewoon zou dwingen tot abortus, dus ik zou zeggen overleg het ook eerst met hun om een hoop problemen te voorkomen, en heb je al goed nagedacht wat je verder in je toekomst wilt doen? als jij besluit een kind te krijgen houd dat in dat je niet verder kunt met school, dus moet stoppen, en wanneer jij geen havo diploma hebt en nog geen 18 bent ben je officieel nog leerplichtig( ik weet niet hoe ze het doen met zwangere tieners) en hoe wil je alles financieren?? jij kunt niet gaan werken, gaat je vriend dat voor je doen? want van een uitkering krijg je namelijk geen ruk, mn moeder heeft een tijdje een uitkering gehad en die kon daar amper de huur van betalen..., verder zou het dus wel kunnen op die manier wat déylanna zegt, ik heb hier geen ervaring mee dus het precieze weet ik er ook niet van, maar het is verder idd wel je eigen keuze, maar wat tegen mij altijd is gezegt denk goed na, een kind krijgen kun je NIET terugdraaien...

groetjes

----------


## Nikky278

Lieve Joanna,

het is uiteraard je eigen keuze, maar wat ik me afvraag is het volgende:
Hoe lang ben je al samen met je vriend? En wat vindt hij van je idee om een kind te nemen? Want hij zal het er wel mee eens moeten zijn, of je moet bewust alleenstaande moeder willen worden... 

Ik moet heel eerlijk zeggen dat ik 17 wel erg jong vind om aan kinderen te beginnen. Je voelt je waarschijnlijk al heel volwassen, en ik wil niet als een oude zeur klinken, maar ik ben zelf ook 17 geweest, was "verloofd" en had ons eerste kindje al in de planning, maar geloof me, je bent er nog lang niet. Je bent zelf nog practisch een kind op die leeftijd. Mijn relatie is stuk gelopen en ik ben blij dat we niet al aan kinderen begonnen waren, anders had ik daar mooi op jonge leeftijd gezeten zonder vader voor mijn kind... 

Realiseer je wel dat een kind krijgen betekent dat je niet meer zomaar op stap kunt met vriendinnen, met school zult moeten stoppen, eventueel parttime moet gaan werken, als je tenminste oppas kunt regelen voor de kleine. Want je kunt geen kind onderhouden als je geen inkomen hebt. Denk heel goed na voor je hier aan begint. Heb je alles geregeld en weet je 100% zeker dat je het aan kunt en er aan toe bent, vooral doen. Maar heb je vantevoren niet alles duidelijk, wacht dan nog. Een kind hebben is fantastisch, maar luiers, kleertjes en babyvoeding zijn erg duur, het kind moet goed kunnen eten, je moet ongelooflijk veel spullen in huis halen (denk aan bedje, badje, kleding, speelgoed en ga zo nog maar even door). En als je even krap zit, kun je van een kind niet verwachten dat ie maar even niet eet of poept... En waar wil je gaan wonen? Want een huis huren is ook niet goedkoop. Als je bij je ouders wil blijven wonen, weten zij dan van je plan? Want dat is wel belangrijk... Denk nu even niet aan hoe graag je het wil, maar wat voor leven je het kind te bieden hebt, dat is het belangrijkste.

Zoals ik al zei, als je je zaakjes op orde hebt en je bent er (echt echt echt) aan toe, waarom niet... Anders, wacht er nog even mee, dat is dan voor iedereen beter.

Xx

----------


## Katja

God wat zou ik toch graag zwanger willen zijn..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Katja,

Waarom lukt het bij jou niet om zwanger te raken dan?

@Joanna,

En is het je al gelukt om zwanger te raken? 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## verfaillet

hallo jullie

mss ga ik hier over de schreef aangezien ik ng maar 15 een member ben, toevallig kwam ik op deze topic uit omdat ik zelf ook met vragen zit

ik heb jullie gesprekken gelezen en ik kom toch tot het besluit dat je als moderator niet iemand kan aansporen om zwanger te geraken onder de 18 jaar door, ondanks je eigen mening, toch informatie te geven, met als doel, om zwanger te worden want dit is ethisch onverantwoord, waardoor ik daarbij ook tot het besluit kom dat deze site niet de betrouwbaarste is!!!!!!! serieus mensen!!!! denk aan wat je zegt tegen elkaar, van members kan ik het verstaan aangezien zij de personen zijn die met de vragen zitten, maar voor moderators vindt ik dit soort antwoorden ontverantwoordelijk!!!!!!!!

daarom een bericht aan alle oprichters van deze site!!!! controleer de berichten van elkaar dat ze wel degelijk ethisch verantwoord zijn!!!!

hierbij wil ik iedereen er duidelijk van maken dat deze gesprekken nog altijd over een kind, een persoon gaan, die samengaan met een zeer grote verantwoordelijkheid die niemand van te voren volledig begrijpt!!!!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Verfaillet,

Ik begrijp en respecteer jou mening...
Ik ben zelf sinds moderator van deze site en wij (moderatoren en leden) proberen de vragen van andere leden te beantwoorden, ookal zijn we het soms niet eens met de keuzes van leden, wij hebben hun mening wel te respecteren en de vragen die ze hebben behren wij op een zo goed mogelijke manier te beantwoorden.
Sylvia, Deylanna en Nikky hebben hier gereageerd op Joanna's post, daarin kan je lezen dat ze het niet eens zijn met Joanna's keuze en dat ze aan Joanna vragen of ze wel weet wat het inhoudt om op zo'n jonge leeftijd een kindje te krijgen en of ze er wel goed over heeft nagedacht (studie, overleg ouders, parttime-baan, overleg toekomstige vader, woonplek en baby-kosten). Ookal is Joanna ten tijde van de post 17, als zij er goed over na heeft gedacht en het echt graag wil dan kunnen wij haar wel tegenwerken, maar het is en blijft haar keus, of we het er nou mee eens zijn of niet!
Ikzelf zou het ook niet willen op zo'n jonge leeftijd een kindje, maar bijvoorbeeld een vriendin van mij was 16 toen zij haar kindje kreeg, de vader wilde het achteraf niet en zij heeft bij haar ouders gewoond om haar studie af te kunnen maken en is daarna op zoek gegaan naar een woning en heeft een leuke baan gekregen en ze is hartstikke blij dat ondanks de omstandigheden ze haar wolk van een zoon heeft en inmiddels heeft ze ook een leuke vriend en zo lopen er meer tienermoeders rond (al dan niet gepland) die uiteindelijk wel goed terecht komen... en natuurlijk zijn er ook meiden die het minder getroffen hebben...
Respect voor iemand's keuzes en mening is belangrijk, ook als je het niet eens kan zijn!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo verfaillet

Net zoals Luuss zei (Ik ben het helemaal met haar eens) wij zijn het er zelf ook niet mee eens, en hebben dit ook duidelijk laten merken.

Ondanks dat wij er niet mee eens zijn dat Joanna op een vroege leeftijd kinderen wilt, mogen wij als forum ook geen informatie achterwege laten, dit topic wordt o.a. ook door andere members en bezoekers gelezen, welke wellicht ook iets aan deze informatie hebben.

Dus zoals Luuss ookal zei, heb respect voor iemands keuzes en meningen!

Verder is dit een heel betrouwbaar forum, wij helpen elkaar zo goed mogelijk, en iedereen heeft het goed met elkaar voor en wilt elkaar helpen. En nogmaals als iemand om informatie vraagt kunnen wij niet deze informatie achterhouden. Opzich maakt het niet eens uit, als zo'n persoon echt zwanger wilt worden kan hij deze informatie ook met gemak googlen.

Verder houden wij alle berichten goed in de gaten, onrespectloze berichten worden verwijderd, maar waarom zouden wij informatie (die goed bruikbaar is voor andere members) verwijderen?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

